
Python 3.7.0 - aw3c2
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-370/
======
ciupicri
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17412695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17412695)

~~~
shuoli84
I just cant see the prev post on hn homepage, interesting.

